#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  anuttaram sammàsambodhim

## Shanti

Скажите пожалуйста, отличается ли перевод этого словосочетания с пали от перевода известного санскритского "анутара самъяк самбодхи"? Словосочетание встречается в Мулапарияя сутте (MN 1) http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....001.than.html

----------


## Ассаджи

Перевод зависит от переводчика.
А данное санскритское выражение - санскритизированный вариант палийского.

----------

